# New Rena XP-2 & cloudy water



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

I set up my new Rena XP-2 on Friday and it's had all weekend to work. However, the waters turning cloudy and I'm not sure why. I rinsed all the foam and media well before putting it into the filter the first time so that shouldn't be the problem. Iv got the required 2-20 hole foam pads, 2-30 hole foam pads, bio-chem stars, bio-chem ceramic, bio-chem zorb and micro-filter pad.

I'm switching from an Eheim 2213 over to the Rena-XP2 so I'm not sure how it's suppose to work. But, it doesn't seem normal for the water to be so cloudy.

The new filter is the only thing different with the tank.

Any ideas why it's cloudy and getting worse?
:-? :-? :-?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Did you leave your other filter running or transfer the media from it to the new filter?
If not, it could be a problem.
Possible cycle issue/bacteria bloom.

Check your water levels and see if anything is wrong there.
You could also do some water changes to help clear it up.


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

Since it was a change from one maker to another it was impossible to transfer the substrate. Eheim has loose media where Rena has media in a basket with very large holes. The two won't work in each others filters. I fear that the Rena just isn't up to the quality I need. It depends heavily on foam media with very little substrate.

Know the tank is use to the other way of working too.

To top it off the water flow is extremely weak on the Rena, I think because if it's need for foam media that's harder for water to pass through.

I'm going to take everything out of the filter tonight and see what the water flow is like. But, to be honest I'm already thinking of returning the Rena or the Eheim.

Just wish someone would reply that has used the XP-2.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have an xp2 and my flow is quite good. I am comparing it to a marineland C360, viaaqua 750, an XP3, an eheim 2217 and fluval 405s. I know the rena is rated for 300gph(no media) and it should be equal to or better than most eheims in pure GPH (not saying it is better). Mine certainly puts out more flow than my eheim 2217. I use mostly art-store purchased media (nu-foam polyester pads, much thicker than most floss type pads), sponges and various bio-media. I pack mine pretty full, and since the renas have very little bypass the flow for yours should be good. One thing you might want to check is the impeller. If the shaft is cracked then the impeller would not function as well and you would have lower flow. This is usually only an issue with ceramic shafts and I think the XPs have metal ones so that is probably not an issue, but I am not 100% on that.


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

This evening I took out the baskets, checked all the hoses, connections and open the cover to the impeller making sure it was in secure. Tried it without the basket and the water flow was 100 times stronger. Then I put everything back in and together and the water flow is much better. Did a 1/4 water change and now will wait over night. Did notice that the hoses connected to the pump is leaking a tad, but the claps are useless. Small plastic claps that are far from the quality of the Ehiem claps.

I'll just have to wait now and see what happens over night. The grayness is still there and there's a lot of visible particles in the tank that I never had with my Eheim.

Think if it's not better by tomorrow I'll send it back and go back to Eheim.

Don't know what else I can do to solve the problems


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

Could it be small air bubbles making your water look cloudy? I've had several xp's and never had a problem with flow or bubbles but I know some have. I always fill mine up with water before putting the top on.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like your problem is pretty much solved You can use stainless steel hose clamps from home depot to stop that leak (they work much better than anything else that I have seen).


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

This morning the tank is much cleaner, but the water flow is down again.

When I cleaned the filter out last night there was a lot of material hanging at the bottom of the filter. Almost as if the water wasn't passing through to well. Even the micro-filter pad at the top was black and the filters only been working for 4 days. Does this mean that the Rena have to cleaned out every week?

With my Eheim I didn't have to worry about it for weeks if not months at a time.

Because I travel so much and the tanks on it's own I can't afford a filter that's going to slow down or weaken if I'm away for a week.

Does this mean I need to go bigger? :-? :-?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Get a Magnum 350! :thumb:

I clean my filters every week or every other week. No problems with doing so, you can only gain.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

If the microfiltration pad as black it could be because the carbon is still losing some dust. Its quite the coincidence that I just got done cleaning a 5 year old XP3 and I have found my first problem with one. My impellor shaft has ovaled out a hole in the impellor keeper. It still is working great but I need to get a new part. If there is a lot of gunk in the bottom of the filter then there was a lot of gunk in the aquarium. these filters are extremely good at taking out floating detritus and also uneaten food. The only time I ever see decreased flow is when the filter needs to be cleaned wich at my home is monthly.


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

SupeDM said:


> If the microfiltration pad as black it could be because the carbon is still losing some dust.


I made sure the carbon (bio-Zorb) bag was very clean. Let it sit in water over night, rinsed it again until all water came out clean. So, I'm not sure that the BLACK mirco-filter pad is coming from the carbon. Even when I cleaned it out last night the carbon bag rinsed clean.

Maybe going overboard, but I took the XP-2 apart again tonight and it was just as dirty as it was last night. Which makes no sense when Iv had a filter on the tank for over 6 years, sometimes 2 at a time.

Is the XP-2 just to small ...

Mike :-? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Your problems sound very, very odd. I dont understand why it would be black unless maybe your impeller is grinding plastic or something. I dont know I never owned a Rena.

If you need to clean it out more often in theory its not that its to small as compared to the others but its actually just filtering more per hour or something. Unless your talking surface space for build up.

How many levels of media does it have? Is there a way you can do the first layer in a good layer of filter floss and then one layer of bio-media after the floss?

You can get the floss sold as fill for pillows and such n the crafts dept. of Wal-mart. This may open up more space for mechanical filtering and not slow as fast.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

sounds to me like the filter is just pulling out a lot of debris and clogging up quickly because of it. The rena does not allow much, if any bypass of water so when one basket gets clogged the flow has to slow, but this is a good thing as the water has to go through all the media, not just some of it. Eheim classics work well, but due to their design (one large basket basically) the water can channel through the media that is the least clogged. Still a good filter, but flow rate is not the only thing to consider when using a filter. 
I do not know if you have another filter on your tank or not, but having two is a really good idea so that you have a back-up. Why not just have both the rena and the eheim on the tank?


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

With the XP-2 I have what is recommended by the manufacturer, 2-20 hole foam pads, 2-30 hole form pads, the ceramic rings, stars, carbon and mirco-pad. The difference is that with the Rena filters they come with pre-packaged media. Good that you don't have to mess with loose materials, but bad in that it's a take it or leave it system. Where the Eheim all foam pads or substrate are loose and you use what you decide to use. If you want all ceramic rings then you use all ceramic. Or if you want another media then use it. And it's not tied in so closely to a basket that's limited to the way it's put together.

The more I'm learning the hard way the more I'm seriously thinking of sending the XP-2 back and getting the Eheim again.

Guess you sometime should stick with what you know . . .

Mike :dancing:


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

you can put whatever you want in the baskets, and use media from other manufacturers if you wish you do not have to get rena media and use it the way the manufacturer suggests. I rarely use manufacturer media. 
Do you still have the eheim? Why not use both?


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

Guess I pull a lemon out of the bunch so it's going back to the dealer and a new Eheim is on the way. I'll use my HOB emergency filter in the mean time.

Thanks for everyones help!!! :thumb: :thumb:

Mike


----------

